# Erinnerung: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Januar 2009)

*Erinnerung: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Erinnerung: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008


----------



## ernei (22. Januar 2009)

*Erinnerung: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

Hey,

Danke für die Erinnerung, hätte ich sonst vergessen.


----------



## Great-Cthulhu (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erinnerung: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

Oh ja, ich hätte es auch beinahe verpennt


----------



## asnowboards1 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erinnerung: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

Finde ich gut das es auch online geht... hab die PCGH zwar immer in Papierversion, aber sowas ist online doch wesentlich einfacher


----------



## tj3011 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erinnerung: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

Ich hatte es auch vollkommen vergessen


----------



## b0s (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erinnerung: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

dito.... 


aber why the *HELL* fehlt Lenovo bei den Notebooks?!?

Und seh ich das richtig, dass ihr den Phenom II noch zu 2008 gezählt habt?


----------



## Gast20150401 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erinnerung: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

So,jetzt nur noch gewinnen.Klasse Pcgh das es online geht.


----------



## CentaX (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erinnerung: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

Wieso sind Lautsprecher und Soundkarten in einer Kategorie und wieso is Asus nich dabei? oO
Hab ich mich da verguckt? Creative war bei, okay, die bauen ja aber auch Lautsprecher...


----------



## markyhh (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erinnerung: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

ich vermisse lenovo bei den notebooks und hardwareversand bei den online-händlern...


----------



## tex_w (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erinnerung: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*



markyhh schrieb:


> ich vermisse lenovo bei den notebooks und hardwareversand bei den online-händlern...


Unterstreich.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erinnerung: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*



CentaX schrieb:


> Wieso sind Lautsprecher und Soundkarten in einer Kategorie und wieso is Asus nich dabei? oO
> Hab ich mich da verguckt? Creative war bei, okay, die bauen ja aber auch Lautsprecher...



Dito

Zudem: 

Was hat der Phenom II mit 2008 zu tun? Launch war doch am 18.1.2009..

Warum steht COD4 bei den Spielen?


----------



## nme1337 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erinnerung: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*



CentaX schrieb:


> Wieso sind Lautsprecher und Soundkarten in einer Kategorie und wieso is Asus nich dabei? oO
> Hab ich mich da verguckt? Creative war bei, okay, die bauen ja aber auch Lautsprecher...



das finde ich auch nicht so toll gelöst, ich konte mich nicht zwischen creative und teufel entscheiden...


----------



## Belatis (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erinnerung: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

Und warum fehlt bei Gehäuseherstellern Thermaltake? Hab ich was verpasst? Sind die so unbeliebt/nicht beliebt genug? Bitte um Aufklärung, Danke. 

MfG

Belatis


----------



## oldmanDF (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erinnerung: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

Es fehlt ECS als Grafikkartenhersteller. Und mad-moxx gibts übrigens nicht mehr.


----------



## RapToX (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erinnerung: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*



nme1337 schrieb:


> das finde ich auch nicht so toll gelöst, ich konte mich nicht zwischen creative und teufel entscheiden...


das gleiche problem hab ich auch jahr für jahr


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erinnerung: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*



RapToX schrieb:


> das gleiche problem hab ich auch jahr für jahr



Auch ich habe jedes Jahr das gleiche Problem, wie wär es mit 2 Kateogien eine für Hardware und die andre für Boxen bzw Soundsysteme


----------



## NF1980 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erinnerung: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

Warum ist unter den Gehäusen nicht A+Case dabei? 
Die dürften normalerweise nicht fehlen!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erinnerung: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

hätte ich auch fast übersehen.
Gewinnen. das wäre toll.
Wäre das erste mal.


----------



## theLamer (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erinnerung: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

So, hab auch grad gewählt


----------



## freshprince2002 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Erinnerung: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*



b0s schrieb:


> aber why the *HELL* fehlt Lenovo bei den Notebooks?!?


Jop... *randalier*


----------

